
Ask HN: How does your team store and share passwords? - nandaja
Our start up is finally in a position where we have started onboarding new employees. We have multiple client-specific deployments of our product and was wondering what is the best way to share the credentials with the team.
======
mtmail
1password, lastpass or similar password managers. They sync "in the cloud" but
some also allow putting the database on a server you control. Alternatively
there are a open source solutions
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19135519)

